# Looking for Larger Format Screen Printed Shirts



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

I am looking for a t-shirt screen printing company that can print larger area than the standard 12 x 17.


I need I think up to 18 x 18. Does anyone know of a company that will do this and does contract printing?


Please let meknow I am in quite of a pinch.

I can be contacted here or by calling 305-725-7890


Thanks

Matt


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could try Raw Talent Inc (they are offering some contract printing price specials here)

Or one of the companies that do all over printing here.


----------

